# Happy 50th Canadian Coast Guard!



## The Bread Guy (26 Jan 2012)

Birthday greetings from the Minister of Defence....


> The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement on the 50th Anniversary of the Canadian Coast Guard:
> 
> “Today marks 50 years of service for the Canadian Coast Guard, Canada’s civilian marine fleet created to provide key services to mariners in Canadian waters.
> 
> ...


Minister's statement, 26 Jan 12


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Jan 2012)

That's odd, I recall it as 1964 that the Department of Marine  was rolled into the "New CCG"


----------



## mariomike (27 Jan 2012)

"On January 26, 1962, Leon Balcer, the Minister of Transport, rose in the House of Commons to announce that the Department of Transport fleet would in future be known as the Canadian Coast Guard.":
http://www.ccg-gcc.gc.ca/Publications/CCG-At-A-Glance#History_of_the_Canadian_Coast_Guard


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Jan 2012)

I saw that, but talking to a buddy of mine that has been in since Jesus was a deckhand, even he remembers it as 1964. I wonder if it's the difference from announcement to real world effects? 

I think I know why, 64 was when kits base was turned over lock, stock, crew, barrel and boats to the new CCG

_With the impending Unification in the mid 1960s, a reorganization and consolidation occurred within the Canadian Military. Several bases were either downsized, merged or closed and as a result, RCAF Station Kitsilano closed in 1964 and was sold to the City of Vancouver for parkland_
http://www.militarybruce.com/history/base-history_6.html


----------

